
First Days on Android: Where Are the Apps and Why is My Phone Frozen? - stretchwithme
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/an_iphone_users_first_days_on_android_where_are_th.php
======
alokm
I also had to search for the 'Color Beta' app to try it out. But the ratings
given to that app were very awful hence the low relevance. I dont see why the
hype of the Color app elsewhere should change its relevance in the Android
market.

------
ZeroGravitas
Is there an official Flickr App for Android? Seems an odd oversight if there
isn't, since they apparently have one for iPhone, iPad and Windows Phone 7.

They do appear to detect Android and offer Flash based uploading, but that
won't work with the inbuilt "intent" system i.e. I choose a picture from the
gallery and select share and I get lots of options, both built in and 3rd
party (Picasa, email, bluetooth, dropbox, twitter, Whatsapp).

Why wouldn't Flickr want to tap into that?

------
stretchwithme
Personally, I'm trying to decide between the two.

I want the Google apps like Maps and Voice and Mail and really don't want to
have Apple somehow deny me access to the partial access the iPhone has.

But also want things to just work and want apps to be curated. And I don't
want to be stuck on a particular version of a platform just because the
carrier won't let me upgrade.

So, thinking of the Nexus. I'm on Sprint and they're letting you switch to
Google Voice w/o switching your number. Sort of waiting on that phone to be
released.

But now I hear Android 3.0 got stability problems. Shades of things to come?

------
domness
Pretty much agree with the author here. 2 housemates bought Android phones,
only to have it full of apps that have slowed them down to a standstill and
are now unusable.

------
zoowar
Apple FanBoy Alert.

33% market share, up 7%, evidence of a differing user experience.
[http://www.comscore.com/Press_Events/Press_Releases/2011/4/c...](http://www.comscore.com/Press_Events/Press_Releases/2011/4/comScore_Reports_February_2011_U.S._Mobile_Subscriber_Market_Share)

